# CPT 43220 vs 43249



## daniel (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd some input on this one.

I'm leaning toward 
CPT 43249:Upper gastrointestinal endoscopy including esophagus, stomach, and either the duodenum and/or jejunum as appropriate; with balloon dilation of esophagus 
(less than 30 mm diameter) 

vs

CPT 43220: Esophagoscopy, rigid or flexible; with balloon dilation (less than 30 mm diameter) 



Procedure note:

He was given moderate sedation, a total of 5mg of Versed and 100 mcg of Fentanyl were used. I introduced the esophagogastroduodensocopy scope into the esophagus. I was able to pass it down to about 30cm of the GE junction. there was a narrowing. I then palced a balloon across this and inflated for 1 minute at 12mm, 1 minutes at 13.5mm, balloon dilatation, and 2 min at 15mm. I then removed the ballon. there was friable tissue and some erythema. i was able to impact the scope into the stomach, with ease, where I was able to pass before the dilatation. I had excellent result. The esophagogastroduodensocpe was then removed> the patient tolerated the procedure well and returned to the recovery, then sent home. 

Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------

